# Finally!



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Bow Shop League*

Hey Shaky, good shooting tonight...

Just in case any one is interested. We run an archery league at The Bow Shop in Waterloo. We shoot every Tuesday and or Wednesday. It is $8.00 for non-members to shoot. Show up anytime between 6:00ish and 8:30ish and do some shooting. We shoot a full 60 arrow round. 5 spot or 3 spot. 

So if you are looking to dust off the rust or are tagged out, come out and join us.

Oh there may be some un-truths and jokes told while we are there too. Fun times.

If you are interested in more info please PM me,

Chris


----------



## Zey (Jan 27, 2009)

Some un-truths? Chris, you sure "some" is the word to use here?


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Zey said:


> Some un-truths? Chris, you sure "some" is the word to use here?


"Some" is more than a few... yes... 

Not everything is untrue...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*sicker than a dog*

I choked on a sandwich 2 1/2 ago. got pneumonia and been suffering since.. what a freak

maybe next week.. 

G


----------



## fingerzzz (Mar 2, 2005)

*Can't Wait...*

Looking forward to coming home in a couple of weeks to shoot again...
See you guys in 2 weeks....
Andrew


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Beware of those ham sandwiches Gilles! Look what happened to Mamma Cass!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*ya*



cath8r said:


> Beware of those ham sandwiches Gilles! Look what happened to Mamma Cass!


holy crap , I've never been this sick since the last time I had pneumonia.. freaking multi grain sandwich.. went down the wrong whole

thanks for thinking of me though!

p.s. nice buck

you coming to the cancer shoot at Colby at beginning of Feb?

Gilles


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Yeah I'm gonna go, unless I chicken out like last year......


----------

